# Question about carryon and hairdryer



## Sue (Dec 25, 2010)

We have a roomette booked. Can I bring a carryon, small backpack and another plastic bag with me. Is there a limit to what I can bring? Also, is there a hairdryer in the shower area on the train?

Thanks,

Sue


----------



## caravanman (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi Sue,

You can bring quite a bit of stuff aboard, most folk leave their large cases in the sleeper luggage racks, and just take valuables and such into the roomette. If you are a single traveller, you can store luggage on the unused top bunk too. Broadly speaking, there isn't a massive amount of storage in the room itself, especially once the lower bed is made up, but you should be fine with a small backpack and a few extra bits. I tend to hang my bags up from the coat hooks.. that works for me! An airline size carry on might fit under the lower bed when it's made up, but there isn't a lot of space there.

No hairdyers I am afraid, but whether you could bring a low wattage travel one to plug in, I don't know. Hair dryers are quite high amperage, so might trip the overload switch in your room, although I have used a travel kettle without any problems.

Bon Voyage,

Ed


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 25, 2010)

Are you traveling on a Viewliner (eastern routes) or in a Superliner (western routes plus the Capitol Limited)?






On a Viewliner, there is a cubby hole above the hallway where you can store things in the room. There is no other storage in the room.

On a Siperliner, there is a large (shared with other sleeping car passengers) luggage rack. I always leave all my carry-on bags there, only taking my valuables (computer, phone, purses, etc...) with me to the roomette.

Basically the "2 carry on rule", besides having many exclusions, is almost never strictly enforced. (I've never seen it enforced!) Basically, if you can carry it yourself, you can carry it on!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 25, 2010)

You can bring a hair drying onto the train without issue. But you must bring your own, Amtrak doesn't provide any.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 25, 2010)

I have used a hair dryer many times in a roomette and bedroom and never had a problem. I have a very small travel dryer.


----------



## Chatter163 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sue said:


> We have a roomette booked. Can I bring a carryon, small backpack and another plastic bag with me. Is there a limit to what I can bring? Also, is there a hairdryer in the shower area on the train?


Best advice is to travel lightly and never carry too much "stuff," as George Carlin used to say.


----------



## gingee (Dec 26, 2010)

I use my regular hairdryer from home in the roommette. I don't think there are pliug ins in the shower area. I think you can plug in the bathrooms but it is more convenient in the roommette.


----------

